# Digital camera and temp Drive



## amathavan (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Friends

When connecting my digital camera (Canon powershot)
 to my system (Win 2000) to download images that i have shooted.
It does not show as Temp Drive. (like I, J)
It requests canon software, window software to download

But my prev camera olympus - after connecting it shows as temp
drive like windows explorer view. I liberablly cut and copy the images
also when connecting this canon camera to my office system (Win XP) it shows as Temp Drive

anyone please


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 22, 2005)

Not all USB devices are 'storage class' type. Say, for example, my camera (Konica Minolta Z10) appears as a drive, whereas, my smartphone (Sendo X) does not. 

As I type this I'm using my camera as a card reader to transfer movies to a SD card which I'll then stick into my phone.  I have a card reader on back order, just bought off eBay. I suggest you get a card reader too.

-Keith


----------



## amathavan (Jun 23, 2005)

*Thanks Sebastian*,  8) 

Nice answer,    When I use it with my office comp (Win XP, P4) it shows as
Drive, but it *does not allow to paste (upload) images *in the camera
Only copy, cut, delete images allowed.

Recently I saw in Digit magazine CD "Microsoft usb .... standard"    something. Installing this would solve problem
or
Any undates or others in microsoft website

Please
Mathavan


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 23, 2005)

Best thing to do is take a card reader. USB card readers that can read all types of cards now comes for less than 300. 

* They will show up as a drive
* You can transfer images using Windows Explorer
* It will save camera battery
* It will prevent possible damage to card (due to low battery)
* You can use the card as a pen drive 

Isn't those 300 real value for money?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 23, 2005)

amathavan said:
			
		

> When I use it with my office comp (Win XP, P4) it shows as Drive, but it *does not allow to paste (upload) images *in the camera
> Only copy, cut, delete images allowed.



So this means that the camera IS storage class device (as it works in XP). I don't think I can be of much help here but you could try updating the USB drivers for the cam from the manufacturers website, try XP with SP2. Also check if this occurs on other PC's running XP SP2.

-Keith


----------



## amathavan (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello Sebastian

Already My comp is win xp, sp2
Now i am going to try download the driver file from canon website

I already ordered the card reader also
Nice comments from all

cheers


----------

